# New Gaming Rig - Lots of Help Needed



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys.

After your suggestion for my laptop (I am really satisfied about that ), I am now requesting for a System. I am gonna buy this in december only, but I need to clarify a lot of things . Expecting the same kind of response as I had before . 

I currently have an very old system 
P4 1.8GHZ
Intel 845GL mobo
256mb RAM
80 GB HDD
Samsung DVD RW
Samsung CD RW
17" CRT Samsung monitor.
2.1 mercury speaker.

After 5 years, I am planning to buy a new rig. My budget is 50k +/- 5k. Please post your suggestions.

*Here is some of my requirements.*
1) I need a entire system with monitors, keyboard etc but without speakers and UPS(Will use from my old computer).
2) I need a 22" Wide screen monitor and min 500 GB of HD space and 4GB of ram.
3) The system should be upgradeable with minimum effort (after 2years) and should provide 
good performance for at least 2 + 2(upgraded) years.
4) It should provide good gaming performance *(EDIT: All High NO AA)* in a 22" monitor.
5) I don't need costly cabinets and coolers as I wont do any much over clocking.
6) I am ready to sacrifice some performance for money.
7) I will be using a lot of torrent so the system will be ON for days. Please advice 
according to it.
8) I need to use my old hard disk and DVD drive(If possible CD drive too).
9) I am going to quad as I am not a patient fellow and do multi tasking (DVD writing and gaming at same time)
10) Tv tuner card if possible

*My Preference is*
AMD Phenom X4 9950 - 9k
AMD 790GX - 5K
Transcend Ram 4GB - 4K
WD 640GB - 3.5k
HD4870 - 16.5k
cabinet -1k
Viewsonic 22" - 13k
keyboard + mouse - 1k
Cooler Master 330 elite - 1.5k
tv tuner card - 3k

*Reasons for choosing AMD Rig*
1) AM2+ socket is future proof unlike LGA775 of intel.
2) Value for money on mobo. 
3) HD4870 works better with AMD mobo and processor (Is it so?)  
4) Can save some money over intel rig. 
5) Amd quad can be easily over clocked.

*Questions*
1) Does the integrated HD3300 and HD4870 can be put in hybrid Crossfire. If yes how the performance will be. If no which IGP and HD4870 can be put in hybrid crossfire.
2) Can my HD4870 be switched off when not in use.(I have heard that discrete card can be switched off and the IGP can be use during normal time. Hybrid Power) If yes How?
3) How C2D and phenom match in gaming. My gaming resolution will be 1680x1050. ( As far as i know there only some 5 to 10 fps difference as gaming depends on GPU and not CPU). 
4) Do I have to go for intel rig instead of this? If yes I need justification and a good 
configuration.
5) Do I have to go for HD4850 and improve other things.
6) And of course any other valuable suggestions please.

Many Thanks in Advance Guys.

*EDIT:*

Guys I just want to make one thing clear, Its not about Intel build with HD4850 or Amd build with HD4870. Its about *HOW MUCH MAXIMUM CAN I GET WITHIN 55K* . Hope you all understand my point. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 3, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> 3) HD4870 works better with AMD mobo and processor (Is it so?)


u've gotta be kidding man.it works a hell lot better on Intel.used my HD 4870 with a 9850BE and perf just sux'd bigtime.



> 4) Can save some money over intel rig.


its true but its better to go the Intel way.



> 5) Amd quad can be easily over clocked.


no way man.amd suxs at oc'ing i cudnt take my 9850 BE to more than 3.1GHz stable from the stock speed.wheres my E8400 goes to 4GHz nad above.



SenthilAnandh said:


> 1) Does the integrated HD3300 and HD4870 can be put in hybrid Crossfire. If yes how the performance will be. If no which IGP and HD4870 can be put in hybrid crossfire.


No.



> 2) Can my HD4870 be switched off when not in use.(I have heard that discrete card can be switched off and the IGP can be use during normal time. Hybrid Power) If yes How?


afaik u cant do that.



> 3) How C2D and phenom match in gaming. My gaming resolution will be 1680x1050. ( As far as i know there only some 5 to 10 fps difference as gaming depends on GPU and not CPU).


The C2D E8400/E8500 beats the sh!t out of Phenoms. 



> 4) Do I have to go for intel rig instead of this? If yes I need justification and a good configuration.


if gaming is wat u wanna do then go the Intel way.I've learnt this the hard way.



> 5) Do I have to go for HD4850 and improve other things.


that depends n whether u wanna play with all eye candies enabled @ 1650x1080



> 6) And of course any other valuable suggestions please.


i think u sud wait till COre i7 is launced.prices of current procies sud come down then.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks hellgate. I am just choosing the components now. I will buy it only in december after price fall.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2008)

If you want to game at FullHD resolution, don't look at anything other than Core2Quad+ATI setup.

and if you can afford in December, Nehalem (core i7)


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 4, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> 3) The system should be upgradeable with minimum effort (after 2years) and should provide
> good performance for at least 2 + 2(upgraded) years.



You'll hit a roadblock. The ways things develop these days - your system will most likely be obsolete in two to three years. Two years is a long time. You'll be able to play all the games for a year at high quality settings. You'll soon find yourself at medium quality or lower resolutions and by the end of two years or a little more, you'll find that it makes more sense to upgrade the entire system instead of just a graphic card or a processor.

Remember that everything else would have moved on by then - memory, hard drives would have become faster and no matter which component you upgrade, some others will become a bottleneck.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 4, 2008)

cyberjunkie said:


> You'll hit a roadblock. The ways things develop these days - your system will most likely be obsolete in two to three years. Two years is a long time. You'll be able to play all the games for a year at high quality settings. You'll soon find yourself at medium quality or lower resolutions and by the end of two years or a little more, you'll find that it makes more sense to upgrade the entire system instead of just a graphic card or a processor.
> 
> Remember that everything else would have moved on by then - memory, hard drives would have become faster and no matter which component you upgrade, some others will become a bottleneck.


 
Exactly buddy, thats why I want to find the perfect balance between performance and upgradability. It should give good performance and at the same it should be upgradable down the line with minimal effort. We can never be future proof. I am just trying to be future compatible.



desiibond said:


> If you want to game at FullHD resolution, don't look at anything other than Core2Quad+ATI setup.
> 
> and if you can afford in December, Nehalem (core i7)


 
Thanks desiibond. Please specify a quad system with my budget (55k). Do you think I can afford nehalem with my budget


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2008)

let's just wait till December and then discuss the config.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 4, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> After your suggestion for my laptop (I am really satisfied about that ), I am now requesting for a System. I am gonna buy this in december only, but I need to clarify a lot of things . Expecting the same kind of response as I had before .
> 
> ...




Just u have decided to buy a Gaming Rig means rapid upgradable is must --------> As u have choosen the AMD 9950 is not best for the gaming ,, cause the games r much usable on dual cores  like E8400/8500 (45nm),, as for hard ever multitasking AMD9950 is great it beats C2QUAD q6600 ,,, 

But now intel is not giving the future proof as with in 2 years Intel upgrade was very vast 

like Pentium 4 (to) Dual cores (to) core2duo (to) cre2quad (to) core2extreme (to) corei7 ???

this is awefull   ,, were for little 20 FPS in games more than AMD 9950 if u buy E8500
,, then now the games are created for multicore process ,, then u have to buy an another quad core ,, its up to you 

In 2009/april ,, AMD deneb is launching its 45nm serious system bus of 2000 mhz ,, 6Mb L2 cache 6 MB L3 cache  and its basic 

and AMD Deneb is AM2 socket 

so u can use ur same mobo for that too // its all ur choice what u r using !!!


And u asked that ATi 4870 works better with the AMD ???

some survey says that using Hybrid cross fire mobo u can have better FPS of putting ATI cards  ,, 

Hd4870 is great card ,, but its little hot,,, make sure u buy PALIT HD4870 sonic which comes with the two fans 

ATI cards works good with the "INTEL" as WELL "AMD" ,,, 

FOR monitor go for DELL ,, i use viewsonic 19"inch DELL is best ........


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks ultimate GPU, Can you provide some configuration please, with quad core.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 4, 2008)

I would suggest save up for another 3 months to 60-65k, and then buy a new rig, cuz with 65k, u'll get the NEHALEM based PC, alongwith a HD4870X2 or a GTX280 easily, I mean 65k or if u save for 4 months, 70k.


Cuz this a bet u shud take in anyway, high budget? Wait is best, and get Nehalem.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> Just u have decided to buy a Gaming Rig means rapid upgradable is must --------> As u have choosen the AMD 9950 is not best for the gaming ,, cause the games r much usable on dual cores  like E8400/8500 (45nm),, as for hard ever multitasking AMD9950 is great it beats C2QUAD q6600 ,,,



Q6600 is very old processor and is replaced by Q9300. And the newer Q9300 and Q9400 are way ahead of 9950. Believe it or not, Intel's slowest core i7 beats AMD's fastest Phenom.



> But now intel is not giving the future proof as with in 2 years Intel upgrade was very vast
> 
> like Pentium 4 (to) Dual cores (to) core2duo (to) cre2quad (to) core2extreme (to) corei7 ???
> 
> ...



If you look at the architectural change that happened, you won't say it's aweful. AMD had a similar change and they moved from socket 939 to socket AM2. 



> In 2009/april ,, AMD deneb is launching its 45nm serious system bus of 2000 mhz ,, 6Mb L2 cache 6 MB L3 cache  and its basic



And two months after that Intel is releasing 32nm processor with a new architecture. See, even now AMD matches Intel in bus speeds etc but it's the architecture that is creating the difference. What would be reason for AMD's flagship model not being able to stand against slowest core i7. Not just slow, it is 1.5x to 2x slower than the Nehalem. 



> and AMD Deneb is AM2 socket
> 
> so u can use ur same mobo for that too // its all ur choice what u r using !!!



hmm. After looking at core 2 microarchitecture, I seriously doubt if even Deneb would match Penryn, forget about Nehalem.

The safest bet still is Intel. You say that in future we can move to Deneb but I say even then you won't find much advantage over current Intel architecture.

The only hope for AMD is Bulldozer core (part of Fusion) and that will be in 2010.

The equation is simple now.

have money to spend, wait for a week and get Nehalem
Don't want to spend a lot, get Q9400 or E8400.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 4, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I would suggest save up for another 3 months to 60-65k, and then buy a new rig, cuz with 65k, u'll get the NEHALEM based PC, alongwith a HD4870X2 or a GTX280 easily, I mean 65k or if u save for 4 months, 70k.
> 
> 
> Cuz this a bet u shud take in anyway, high budget? Wait is best, and get Nehalem.


 
Thanks. But how long I wait, I cannot increase my budget beyond 55k. If am getting nahalem means wont I became a beta tester? (dual core and quad exp )


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 4, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Thanks. But how long I wait, I cannot increase my budget beyond 55k. If am getting nahalem means wont I became a beta tester? (dual core and quad exp )



waiting means ,, u can wait for ur lifetime to get intel or AMD ---> seriously it matters that what u r really using for

1]  see if u r using for one and only gaming --->get E8500 / 8400 can hold up u for some more years *only* for gaming only ,,
 2] for hard multitasking -->if u r getting AMD phenom 9950  for  9K means its really worth ur money go for it ,,, cause intel core i7 is starting price is 15k in market + vat 

i heared it from distributor today ,, 15k is distributor price then  look @ the dealer price it goes around 18k for basic corei7

---> so u have u to save money up to 80k ,,, this is really **** 

if u really want INTEL proc on core 2 quad --->q9550 (45nm) *this is great one ,, but *this proc is 15K -->then one more thing AMD mobo is very cheap with option on two 2pcie*16  which u can make crossfire of two ATI

intel mobo on every brand  option for two 2pcie*16 ,, will cost u around 11k and above 
1)if u go for INTEL --->for mobo+proc --->20k to 25k [core 2 quad q9300]

2)AMD means --->18k to 20k [AMD phenom 9950]


i ll post the AMD's best configuration 

*then one more thing getting 

getting HD4870 sonic ,,*u can go for two HD 4850 on cross fire

were u can have triple the FPS of HD4870

------------------------------------------------------>>>

*HERE I CAN POST A CONFIGURATION WHICH IS BEST I  FOUND !!!

ITS AMD CONFIGURATION @ THE BUDGET OF 50K TO 55K

*AMD PHENOM 9950 -> 9K [AT UR CHOICE]

BIOSTAR TA790GX -->5.5K ( which comes with crossfire of 2 pcie x 16 )

2 X HD4850(paliT)  --> 9.7K for each IT MEANS 19K

500 GB SEAGATE -->2.8K

LG /SAMSUNG DVD WRITER  --->1K

2 X 2GB OF RAM 800MHZ -->3.6 K 

VIEWSONIC 22" TFT   VX2260wm  ---> 12K

LOGITECH MOUSE/KEYBOARD --->Rs700/-

CORSAIR HX620 PSU  --->7K / COOLER MASTER EXTREME POWER 600 WATTS --->3.5K(BUT DONT ADD ANYTHING MORE THAN THIS )

ZEBRONICS REAPER -->2K (which comes with 2 LED fans , one top fan ,, temperature LCD , fan control)

UPS MICROTEK 2 BATTERY DOUBLE POWER 800WATTS -- > 2.3K

CREATIVE AUDIGY 5.1/7.1 SOUND BLASTER --> 1.6K

CREATIVE INSPIRE M5300 5.1  --> 3.5K


*TOTAL 59K ----> SORRY FOR ADDING 4K EXTRA ... BUT THIS CONFIGURATION IS A "KING" IF U ADD 4K EXTRA ,,,, THEN U LL BE HARDCORE GAMER  FOR SURE *


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2008)

There is a difference between waiting for new architecture and waiting for better config.

@Senthil, Do you really think that you can use the same mobo and RAM when you upgrade after 2yrs. NO. You have to change mobo too. 

So, cut that futureproof crap. 

Monitor: Dell 228WFP: 15k-17k

Processor:  Intel Core2quad Q9300 13k
_
This processor runs at 2.5GHz and can be overclocked to 3.5Ghz on stock cooling.

Take a look at this: 

mp3 enoding in itunes 7.4

Phenom 9600: 182 seconds
Q9300: 130seconds
Q9300 @3.5GHz: 91seconds. That is insane. 

DivX 6.8fps:

Phenom 9600: 51.4fps
Q9300: 69.1 fps
Q9300 @3.5GHz: 95.7fps

Cinebench R10: 

Phenom 9600: 7199
Q9300: 9247
Q9300 @3.5GHz: 13384

Photoshop CS3 test:

Phenom 9600: 96secs
Q9300: 67secs
Q9300 @3.5GHz: 48secs

Gaming: *www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q9300_9.html#sect0



If you pit AMD Phenom 9550 against Q9300, it wouldn't be able to match the overclocking power and performance of Q9300._

Motherboard: ASUS P5Q Pro : 8.5k
RAM : 2xKingston 2Gb DDR2 800: 3k
GPU: Palit HD4850 : 9.5k
HDD: Seagate sata2 500GB with 32MB buffer: 3.5k

This is how a rig should be to work for 2yrs or more. This will certainly overshoot your budget.

For strict 55k:

Q9300: 13k
MSI P45 Neo-F: 5k or MSI P45 Neo2 FR Crossfire X board: 8k
RAM : 2xKingston 2Gb DDR2 800: 3k
GPU: Palit HD4850 : 9.5k
HDD: Seagate sata2 500GB with 32MB buffer: 3.5k
Cooler master Elite330 cabinet: 1.6k
Cooler master Extreme Power 500W : 2.5k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 1k
Dell 228WFP: 15k
Tech-Com internal tv tuner card: 700/-

Did I miss anything here???
* And @ultimategpu, your config price is around 70k. get the math right dude.*

Also get these if you can:

OCZ freeze thermal paste: Rs.400
*www.ocztechnology.com/products/cooling_products/ocz_freeze_extreme_thermal_conductivity_compound

Thermalright Ultra-120 CPU Cooler: 2k

*www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/pr...r_u120ex.htm?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

PS: Biostar mobo TA790GX  sucks when it comes to getting the most out of processor.

And one more thing, You can't overclock Phenom 9950 above 3GHz without changing voltage and extra cooling.

And look at this: *www.techenclave.com/cpu-mobo-corner/phenom-9950-cracks-4ghz-barrier-new-117929.html

At the Games Convention in Leipzig, Germany, members of AwardFabrik.de managed to break 4GHz using liquid nitrogen cooling on an AMD Phenom 9950 processor. CPU-Z did not correctly validate the clockspeed however, and the AwardFabrik team are still unsure why this was the case.

Nevertheless, at a clock speed of 3952MHz, the team broke a SuperPi 1M record for AMD CPUs - 19.954 seconds

And then look at this: *www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=2&artpage=3432&articID=824

superpi on Q9300: 13.xx seconds at 3.8GHz speed.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 4, 2008)

@ desiibond

DUDE  he said that he will not overclock ,,although if he is OC ing means ,, AMD 9950 can be pushed to 3.4ghz

That  s not maths problem dude 
i added speakers+soundcard+cabinet extra cost 

so only 63k ,,, he dint mentioned speakers and soundcard ,,, though the mobo which i mentioned supports 7.1 audio channel


*dude one more thing *AMD phenom 9600 is *TLB error , dont compare the 9500 and 9600 its all error 

AMD Phenom 9950 ,, is very good processor it beats intel core2quad q9550  in  3d rendering  and also audio video conversion ,, 

see INTEL is now the king of processor now ,, cause varieties os architecture rapid technology boost & dont think that AMD is not doing much as older Athlon made a **** on pentium 4 ,, PENTIUM 4 is Intel's great processor which has been held over long time 

*think about it ,, as the failure over AMD phenom 9500 & 9600 ,AMD moves are very slow on processor manufacturing .. as they not need an another error processor

But still now for *graphics *use there is only one name that is AMD ... 

As ATi now made a hit ----> 4850/4870


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> @ desiibond
> *AMD Phenom 9950 ,, is very good processor it beats intel core2quad q9550  in  3d rendering  and also audio video conversion ,,
> *



ROFLMAO



ultimategpu said:


> But still now for *graphics *use there is only one name that is AMD ...



ROFLMAO X2 

FYI, Q9550 is direct competitor to Core i7 920 and is 2x times faster than 9550 BE right-out-of-the-box

This is year 2008 dude, not 2002.



ultimategpu said:


> @ desiibond
> 
> DUDE  he said that he will not overclock ,,although if he is OC ing means ,, AMD 9950 can be pushed to 3.4ghz



Yes. for that you need water cooling and that costs a bomb.


> That  s not maths problem dude
> i added speakers+soundcard+cabinet extra cost
> 
> so only 63k ,,, he dint mentioned speakers and soundcard ,,, though the mobo which i mentioned supports 7.1 audio channel


Still, 63k for AMD rig is pure bullshit. Max amount for AMD rig right now is 30k. *



			AMD Phenom 9950 ,, is very good processor it beats intel core2quad q9550  in  3d rendering  and also audio video conversion ,, 

see INTEL is now the king of processor now ,, cause varieties os architecture rapid technology boost & dont think that AMD is not doing much as older Athlon made a **** on pentium 4 ,, PENTIUM 4 is Intel's great processor which has been held over long time
		
Click to expand...

*I don't know what made you say this. But Netburst architecture on which P4 was built was worst architecture that Intel ever made. And that was the time when AMD capitalized on the limitations of Netburst by releasing K8 architecure based AMD Athlon 64 and X2.

Then Intel went back to drawing board and created Core microarchitecture. That, my dear friend was the start of unprecedented domination of Intel. Since then, AMD has been playing the catchup.

they struggled for years to match Intel and atlast their top-of-the-line matched Intel Q6600, which was an awesome performer. By then, Intel moved to Penryn and again, it's back to square one for AMD. And now even before they responded, Intel has come up with a new microarchitecture Nehalem.

If AMD does not match Nehalem by next summer, it's going to be more trouble for AMD because Intel is going to build on Nehalem  and get Westmere on 32nm fabrication. 

The only hope for AMD is Fusion platform (bulldozer core). It has the capacity to do what Core microarchitecture did. But that's another 2years away from now. 

So, for next two years, it's Intel all the way.
*
*


> think about it ,, as the failure over AMD phenom 9500 & 9600 ,AMD moves are very slow on processor manufacturing .. as they not need an another error processor
> 
> But still now for *graphics *use there is only one name that is AMD ...
> 
> As ATi now made a hit ----> 4850/4870


Don't bring Graphics into this. that's between ATI(amd) and nVidia. And without any doubt, I would say that ATI has clear edge here.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 4, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> @But still now for *graphics *use there is only one name that is AMD ...


r u sane?hav u just lost ur mind????
Intel Q9300 kicks the 9950's a$$ real harde when it comes to gaming and gfx.belive me doo cuz i've used a 9850 BE for a few days and hav suffered a lot.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 4, 2008)

I really fell laughing when he mentioned that "PENTIUM 4 is Intel's great processor which has been held over long time " and "AMD Phenom 9950 ,, is very good processor it beats intel core2quad q9550 in 3d rendering and also audio video conversion"

"


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I really fell laughing when he mentioned that "PENTIUM 4 is Intel's great processor which has been held over long time " and "AMD Phenom 9950 ,, is very good processor it beats intel core2quad q9550 in 3d rendering and also audio video conversion"
> 
> "




dude say 

that COREi7 is LGA775 socket ???? 

with in two years 2006 to 2008 how much processor does intel rapidly introduced ???

you ll say that INTEL will not introduce any other processor on various socket for 1 year ???

Check the price for CORE2QUAD Q9550 --------> 18k [superb how much days it ll worth for gaming]

CRYSIS & COD4 [FPS] on 1280*1024 @ all very high with HD4870 (minimun fps)

crysis                                 FPS

AMD  phenom 9950 --->31

core2duoE8500      --->40

core2quad q9550   ---->36

COD4

AMD  phenom 9950 --->61

core2duoE8500      --->73

core2quad q9550   ---->69


for 6 to 7 FPS more AMD phenom 9950 ,, to u have to pay double the amount for Q9550

i AM not an AMD fanguy ,,, k ,, but worth for money i am saying AMD phenom 9950 is final edition available quad cores in the market ,, that means it has some thing little to do for multitasking

... PENTIUM 4 is processor which is sold out in the market for 3 years , were INTEL did not introduce any upgrade to PENTIUM 4

AMD phenom 9850 black edition is really electric stove ,,, emits lots of heat so that u could have problem---


*@desiibond*

*dude ,, say him that any processor which beats AMD phenom 9950 with in the cost of 9k???? as on quad core


*dude never underestimate the AMD rigs ,,,
*







*


----------



## hellgate (Nov 5, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *dude ,, say him that any processor which beats AMD phenom 9950 with in the cost of 9k???? as on quad core*


 
and i'll give u the E8400 (a dual beating the holy hell out of ur 9950 hehehe),the Q6600 oc'd to match the 9950 clk speed.u want any more????


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> dude say
> 
> that COREi7 is LGA775 socket ????
> 
> with in two years 2006 to 2008 how much processor does intel rapidly introduced ???



IN those two years that Intel sticked to LGA775, here are the changes from AMD

Sockert 754
socket 939
socket AM2
socket am2+.
Only AM2+ is backward compatible with AM2

And if you think that AM2 is future proof, take a break.

AMD is moving to AM3 with support for DD3 in Summer 2009. So, stop giving the bullshit that AMD rig is future proof for 2years and have no scope for upgrade.

As it stand now, Nehalem has the best option in this aspect. It's a new socket that is already released and will be in market in few weeks and it is the one that Intel is going to use for next few architectures taking it to atleast 2010/2011.

 Intel brought in lot of changes that rocked the industry and AMD. Thanks to them, PC's were able to cope up with gaming industry. If Intel released better processors regularly, that's called agression. 



> you ll say that INTEL will not introduce any other processor on various socket for 1 year ???


Forget about 1year. They are going to use same socket LGA1366] for next two architectures atleast. That means once you upgrade to nehalem, you are safe. Unlike AMD that has to change their socket for Bulldozer a.k.a Fusion platform.



> Check the price for CORE2QUAD Q9550 --------> 18k [superb how much days it ll worth for gaming]
> 
> CRYSIS & COD4 [FPS] on 1280*1024 @ all very high with HD4870 (minimun fps)
> 
> ...


Ah. What a lame comparision. Can you please provide the link from where you got this results. I would have to show that guy how to use E8500 coz he apparently don't know how to do that. Moreover, everyone is shouting gaga that games are not yet fully utilized by game developers. I showed you earlier the power that Q9300 has over 9950 BE in video rendering and encoding/decoding.

In Video rendering, you will find that 9950 stands nowhere near to Q9550. If you really want gaming, chec kthose tests comparing E8400 with 9950BE. 9550 will be kicked out of the arena with minimal effort. 

Enter Nehalem, game developers will now start utilizing all four cores. And then, believe me my friend, Q9550, Q9300, i7 will be on a whole new level when compared to 9950 BE.

PS: my processor is AMD 3000+ and my GPU is 2600XT but I do know that AMD stands nowhere near to Intel even if they consider their fastest CPU. They are for budget conscious buyers and certinaly not for hardcore games with good budget.


either you have no idea about microprocessor market or you are just searching for reasons to support Quad cores.



i AM not an AMD fanguy ,,, k ,, but worth for money i am saying AMD phenom 9950 is final edition available quad cores in the market ,, that means it has some thing little to do for multitasking


> ... PENTIUM 4 is processor which is sold out in the market for 3 years , were INTEL did not introduce any upgrade to PENTIUM 4


That is because for two years, Intel struggled to design a microarchitecture that could give them advantage and they had to stick to P4 till that time.

It's not sold out in market for 3years dude. It was sold and that was the time when AMD made lot of gain in market share.


> AMD phenom 9850 black edition is really electric stove ,,, emits lots of heat so that u could have problem---
> 
> *@desiibond*
> 
> ...


I don't know from where you got those stupid benchmarks or did you search for a site that shows no difference between AMD and Intel rigs/

*www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-371-4.htm
*www.sharkyextreme.com/hardware/cpu/article.php/3261_3756681__9
*www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1365&pageID=5469
*www.legitreviews.com/article/735/5/

Check any VALID review and you will find lot of difference in speed, be it gaming or video/audio rendering.


PS: why am I trying to argue that Intel has clear advantage?? Every sane techie on earth is aware of this hard cold fact that they have the performance crown.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

Just stop the debate and try to help the thread_starter.... If u want a debate then juz start a new thread and discuss there... No hard feelings there ye..

Heres the config
Q9300 - 13.8k
MSI P45 Neo2 FR - 8.3k / ASUS P5Q - 8.1k..(May be u get MSI P45 Neo F for 6k instead of the both to save 2k on Mobo)
2x2GB DDR2 - 3.4k
WD 640GB - 4k
ViewSonic 22" 2226W - 11k
Palit HD4850 - 9.5k
CM EP500W - 2.3k
Zebronics Cabinet - 1.3k
Logitech Combo - 0.9k

Total 55k.....

Did i miss anything?

Yes, a Altec Lansing BXR1121 - 1.2k
Samsung DVD RW - 1.1k

So total - 57.3k

Sorry for exceeding ur budget limit...


----------



## hellgate (Nov 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Yes, a Altec Lansing BXR1121 - 1.2k


 
i wudnt suggest that spkr.the sound aint that gud,especially the bass.better get a Creative Inspire M2600 for 1.6k


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Just stop the debate and try to help the thread_starter.... If u want a debate then juz start a new thread and discuss there... No hard feelings there ye..
> 
> Heres the config
> Q9300 - 13.8k
> ...




Raj" 
 he is asking for HD4870 k ... say for that


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Juz stick with this config and save some money, get HD4870 later.... coz he ask for a AMD+HD4870 or Intel+HD4850... I give him the second option...
BTW the config i mention is somewhat reasonable interms of performance.. at least i hope so...


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> He cant afford HD4870 + Quad Core if he choose Intel Rig..coz the proccy itself costs 13k,Mobo for around 8k and so on....If he wish to buy HD4870, he will sacrifice some items like get MSI P45 Neo F instead of what i suggested and get Q6600 instead of Q9300..which reduce about 6k overall.... And now he can able to get HD4870.....




Tell me this ,, 

comparing to INTEL core2quad q6600 , AMD phenom 9950 is good or not ???


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ What kinda question is that ... BTW i haven't read any reviews comparing these two and if i find something, i'll tell u...

Is Q6600 is direct competition for AMD 9550... I dont think so...

Did u compare Celeron with AMD 5000+? ... The question u ask is like this..


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ What kinda question is that ... BTW i haven't read any reviews comparing these two and if i find something, i'll tell u...
> 
> Is Q6600 is direct competition for AMD 9550...  I dont think so...




i ll post the review ,, wait


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Arey bhai, got bored of hearing the same thing from you.

Q6600 is history. Want to compare 9950, compare it with Q9300 or E8400

huh.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

No more debate... 
@ultimate_gpu....
 AFAIK Q6600 is aint the direct competiton for 9550... The Q6600 was a best VFM Quad Core IMO....
May be the 9550 was compared with Q9300 and if so, then Q9300 was a best proccy then...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

and Phenom 9950 BE price is 11.2k and not 9k.

for 9k, you get 9750.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Arey bhai, got bored of hearing the same thing from you.
> 
> Q6600 is history. Want to compare 9950, compare it with Q9300 or E8400
> 
> huh.


 
I already told him, that Q6600 isn't a direct competeion for 9550..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

Even now, Q9300 is one heck of a processor and is ready to take the VFM crown once Nehalem hits mass market.

Get Q9300 and if after few months, you feel slowness in games, do little overclocking..

And once you get the optimal overclocking level, it's just opens up. Don't think that taking this processor to 3.5GHz is dangerous. The architecture Yorkfiels can scale up to 4GHz.

    * Core 2 Extreme QX9770 - 3.2 GHz (2x6 MB L2, 1600 MHz FSB)
    * Core 2 Extreme QX9650 - 3 GHz (2x6 MB L2, 1333 MHz FSB)
    * Core 2 Quad Q9550 - 2.83 GHz (2x6 MB L2, 1333 MHz FSB)
    * Core 2 Quad Q9450 - 2.66 GHz (2x6 MB L2, 1333 MHz FSB)
    * Core 2 Quad Q9300 - 2.5 GHz (2x3 MB L2, 1333 MHz FSB)
    * Core 2 Quad Q8200 - 2.33 GHz (2x2 MB L2, 1333 MHz FSB)

There isn't any difference between these except for speed and cache size. You can easily clock Q9300 at 3.3-3.5GHz on stock cooling and get amazing improvements in performance. AND I DO MEAN IT.



rajkumar_pb said:


> I already told him, that Q6600 isn't a direct competeion for 9550..



before I clearly explained why AMD is lagging behind and what is making Intel core 2 processors run so fast and what to do, he never understands!!!!


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

check out the gaming performance of ---------... of AMD phenom 9950


*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3344&p=15


----------



## utsav (Nov 5, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> dude say
> 
> that COREi7 is LGA775 socket ????
> 
> ...



u seriously need some computer and *GRAMMAR* classes


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

I am not going to make this debate more and more ....

ok i agree ,,, that 

E8400 is good for gaming ... i know that ok ,, 

but i am telling that if he needs HD 4870 for 55k ,,, then i say he should go with AMD phenom 9950 

if he is going to HD4850 then ,, as Rajkumar  config is better --

i agree ,,, cool dude


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Even in the link u gave, 9550 is behind Q9300 and even E8400 which is just a C2D... and its just ~1 FPS greater than Q6600.. and in Unreal Q6600 is at second place and 9550 is at bottom...So what do u think now..
Even a C2D and low level C2Q will beat 9550 in terms of gaming and dont start such a lame argument...
Just stop this here....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

utsav said:


> u seriously need some computer and *GRAMMAR* classes



ROFLMAO. True. very very true. 



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ Even in the link u gave, 9550 is behind Q9300 and even E8400 which is just a C2D... and its just ~1 FPS greater than Q6600.. and in Unreal Q6600 is at second place and 9550 is at bottom...So what do u think now..
> Even a C2D and low level C2Q will beat 9550 in terms of gaming and dont start such a lame argument...
> Just stop this here....



Dude, he actually meant 9950 Black Edition and not 9550

E8400 - 8k - 8.5k
Q9300 - 13k -13.5k
Q9400 - 14k (12MB cache and 2.83GHz). This one's a stunner. Hence I would suggest to go for Q9400 if you can. 

If gaming is your ultimate requirement, go for E8400+HD4870


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Well said...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

and if you want future proof, get this one:

*www.top500.org/system/9485


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 5, 2008)

Guys
I really enjoyed that debate. But dont make it personal. 
I totally agree with you guys.
ultimategpu are right phenom 9950 is good in multitasking compared to core2duo.
desibond and hellgate you are also right. Intel is now good and it will beat the hell out of AMD .
Nehalem is nowhere near AMD phenom in comparison. And C2Q9550 is the best. But at what price? Nehalem will be around 20k (Total rig may take you around 80k). C2Q is around 17k(with hd 4870 it may take you to 70k). Both are not affordable by me as long as it is above 55k.
Never compare intel and AMD rig in performance wise alone guys. Please compare it in budget and performace wise. Within 55k, how much can i get in intel rig and how much can i get in amd rig. Thats what i am trying to find guys. 
How does and 55k intel rig and 55k amd rig will match against each other in gaming and multitasking. Which is good, futureproof and has good value for money at 55k.

ultimategpu's Rig
AMD PHENOM 9950 -> 9K
BIOSTAR TA790GX -->5.5K
2 X HD4850(paliT) --> 9.7K for each IT MEANS 19K
500 GB SEAGATE -->2.8K
2 X 2GB OF RAM 800MHZ -->3.6 K 
VIEWSONIC 22" TFT VX2260wm ---> 12K
LOGITECH MOUSE/KEYBOARD --->Rs700/-
COOLER MASTER EXTREME POWER 600 WATTS --->3.5K
ZEBRONICS REAPER -->2K
Total 58k

desiibond's Rig
Q9300: 13k
MSI P45 Neo2 FR Crossfire X board: 8k
RAM : 2xKingston 2Gb DDR2 800: 3k
GPU: Palit HD4850 : 9.5k
HDD: Seagate sata2 500GB with 32MB buffer: 3.5k
Cooler master Elite330 cabinet: 1.6k
Cooler master Extreme Power 500W : 2.5k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 1k
Dell 228WFP: 15k
Tech-Com internal tv tuner card: 700/-
total 58k

I just want to know how these two rig's will match each other in gaming and multi tasking.

In my sense future proof means, suppose if I have 4GB, 500 GB HD, one hd4870 means and some processor, then in future I should be able to upgrade it to 8Gb, 1Tb, two Hd4870 and some powerful processors (not all at same time,but down the line i should be able to do it). 

Which platform can do this, Intel or AMD
Guys 55k is a large amount for me, so only I am trying to get much out of my money. No offence guys.

Thanks guys.
Cheers



desiibond said:


> and if you want future proof, get this one:
> 
> *www.top500.org/system/9485


 
YES, If the cost is 55k


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ In both the platform u upgrade as u need, but AFAIK Intel has some advantage over AMD... And the AMD rig mentioned by u was easily beaten by Intel rig in all concern and if u wish u can add another HD4870 along with this and it beat the AMD hell out of the competition... 

So i suggest u the Intel rig as of now, coz now in Market Intel hands up and AMD always like keep their hands down when come to proccessors....

P.S : I am not a fanboi of Intel...


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> ultimategpu's Rig
> AMD PHENOM 9950 -> 9K
> BIOSTAR TA790GX -->5.5K
> 2 X HD4850(paliT) --> 9.7K for each IT MEANS 19K
> ...



Well, you won't be able to upgrade to any powerful processors, cuz no other power-processor which shall be supported by this socket motherboard will be released by INTEL in the future.

Your best bet is to save up for 2 months let's say 65k total, c'mon from 58k, save 7k in 2-3 months, and then get a sweet NEHALEM rig, which in true terms is a PERFORMER, and as far as I can interpret, *FUTUREPROOF!*


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

first and foremost

9950 cost is 11k
BIOSTAR TA790GX is not a stable performer
VIEWSONIC 22" TFT VX2260wm no match before 228WFP

If I get the pricing right. Even if I get 2xHD4850 for Intel setup, the price difference will be 5k at the max if you stick to Biostart mobo that's worth nothing. And that 5k  is worth it.

2k extra for processor
2.5k extra for mobo. Rest will be the same.
Get a 13k Display.



comp@ddict said:


> Well, you won't be able to upgrade to any powerful processors, cuz no other power-processor which shall be supported by this socket motherboard will be released by INTEL in the future.
> 
> Your best bet is to save up for 2 months let's say 65k total, c'mon from 58k, save 7k in 2-3 months, and then get a sweet NEHALEM rig, which in true terms is a PERFORMER, and as far as I can interpret, *FUTUREPROOF!*




Best advice you can get.

Trustedreviews gave 5/10 for the biostar mobo: *www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2008/09/04/Biostar-TA790GX-A2-/p1

Even here, it lags behind Gigabyte mobo. *my.ocworkbench.com/2008/biostar/TA790GX-A2+/b2.htm

For the same chipset, gigabyte mobo gives better fps in gaming.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 5, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, you won't be able to upgrade to any powerful processors, cuz no other power-processor which shall be supported by this socket motherboard will be released by INTEL in the future.
> 
> Your best bet is to save up for 2 months let's say 65k total, c'mon from 58k, save 7k in 2-3 months, and then get a sweet NEHALEM rig, which in true terms is a PERFORMER, and as far as I can interpret, *FUTUREPROOF!*


 
I am going to buy this rig in loan only, SO i have to stick to 55k. Do you think a nehalem rig will cost you only 65k. Cos I dont think so


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

Q9300: 13k
MSI P45 Neo F: 5.5k
RAM : 2xKingston 2Gb DDR2 800: 3k
GPU: Palit HD4870 : 17k or GTX 260 Build 216 for 19k
HDD: Seagate sata2 500GB with 32MB buffer: 3.5k
Cooler master Elite330 cabinet: 1.6k
Cooler master Extreme Power 500W : 2.5k
Logitech k/b and mouse: 1k
Samsung T200 : 11k-12k (Screen Size : 50.8cm (20) Wide, Resolution : 1680 x 1050, Contrast Ratio : DC 20,000:1 (1,000:1) (Typ.), Response time : 2ms (GTG))
Tech-Com internal tv tuner card: 700/-
total 58k-60k


----------



## hellgate (Nov 5, 2008)

+1 for the above config by desiibond.

@SenthilAnandh  if u still wanna reduce costs further from the above config the get a E8400/Q6600.sud reduce the cost by 5.5/3.5k resp.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> I am going to buy this rig in loan only, SO i have to stick to 55k. Do you think a nehalem rig will cost you only 65k. Cos I dont think so




Nehalem proc are starts at 18k+tax.....

@senthil

If u r spending 11k for AMD phenom 9950 is damn waste ,, i thought u said AMD x4 9950
 costs 9k ,, so only i said the AMD rig  VLM ,,


yes INTEL core2duo E8400 will be better in gaming go for ,, it will be worth on ur budget ,, dont get confused 

then u can buy the HD 4870 (worth the value)

"Monitor" try to look for DELL than VIEWSONIC


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> I am going to buy this rig in loan only, SO i have to stick to 55k. Do you think a nehalem rig will cost you only 65k. Cos I dont think so




What 15k procc
15k mobo
7k RAM
10k monitor
8k cabby + PSU + kbd/mouse + speakers

^^55k 
Get a gpu for 10k and tada 65k, but if u wait for 2-3 months the prices MIGHT BE LIKE THIS

13k procc
12k mobo

so, xtra 5k saved already, and once ppl start buying ddr3, it's cost shall fall, say
6k

so, 6k down in total to 49k, add gfx card for 16k and 65k tada.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 5, 2008)

@SenthilAnandh   if u wanna buy 2nd hand then i'll be selling my E8400 + abit IP35-E + CoolerMaster Hyper 48 after i buy my Core i7 920 based rig this December.

Offtopic: 
When is Core i7 xpected to hit the Indian market?
also wud 50-60k be enuf for Core i7 920 + Asus P6T/MSI X58 Eclipse + 3*1GB DDR3 (triple ch kit) + 22-24" lcd.and if something remains from that may be i wud like to add another HD 4870 and create a CF.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

^^No. You need to pay 60k for 

920+X58 Eclipse+HD4870


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 5, 2008)

well u can consider Acer monitors. I have a 19" and it is really good games as well as HD content looks stunning on it. also Phenom causes poblem with some games. my friend has it and he has to download patches literally everytime he wants to play a new game. but he bought it when it was launched i think the issue will be sorted out till now. but check for that also.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^No. You need to pay 60k for
> 
> 920+X58 Eclipse+HD4870


 
Then wats the xpected budget that i sud hav for 920 + X58 Eclipse + 3*1GB DDR3 + HD 4870 + 22-24" lcd (i'm using a 22" lcd which i got from my vendor as standby.its a LG L224WS,costs 11.5k,has only dsub.pic quality is gr8.)?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2008)

AFAIK, it's not phenom that causes problem for games. It's the ATI drivers.



hellgate said:


> Then wats the xpected budget that i sud hav for 920 + X58 Eclipse + 3*1GB DDR3 + HD 4870 + 22-24" lcd (i'm using a 22" lcd which i got from my vendor as standby.its a LG L224WS,costs 11.5k,has only dsub.pic quality is gr8.)?



You need to be a lakhpati 

80k-90k

Here is what I expect the price to be:

i7 920: 18k (expected retail price to be 315$)
MSI X58 Eclipse: 22k-25k
3x2gB DDR3 Kit: 10k-12k

Here comes the news of the day!!!

*HD4850 X2 outperforms GTX280*

*www.overclock3d.net/news.php?/gpu_displays/amd_claims_hd4850_x2_beats_gtx280/1

Going to retail for 400$ in the USA.

*www.techtrance.net/2008/11/reviews/sapphire-hd-4850x2-reviewed/

Final Verdict:

The new ATi baby doesn’t fall much behind the world’s fastest card HD4870X2 but it indeed performs better than any other card in that price range with price of USD419, it even beats the GTX280 & HD4870X2 at some points. When it comes to power consumption, the card does eat some watts but it is sure better value than nVidia hotrod GTX280. ATi was targeting this card to beat nVidia high baby GTX 280 & ATi has done some homework making this card to burn envies.


so, There is no need to go for CF enabled boards. Go for the MSI P45 Neo-F and then add this monster card.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> You need to be a lakhpati
> 
> 80k-90k
> 
> ...


 
the total 4 these 3 comes to 43k.i'll be able to manage another 30k.
the hardware from my current rig that i'll be using:
psu,gfx card,hdds,odds,ups,kbd & mouse,spkr,tuner card,snd card.
so i think i'll be able to manage a 920 based rig.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2008)

ah. you already have HD4870. Yes, without effort you get it. And you can even go for i940


----------



## myhotdog (Nov 6, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^ In both the platform u upgrade as u need, but AFAIK Intel has some advantage over AMD... And the AMD rig mentioned by u was easily beaten by Intel rig in all concern and if u wish u can add another HD4870 along with this and it beat the AMD hell out of the competition...
> 
> So i suggest u the Intel rig as of now, coz now in Market Intel hands up and AMD always like keep their hands down when come to proccessors....
> 
> P.S : I am not a fanboi of Intel...


intel also beating amd in HIGH COST of CPU


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ huh. 

btw, do you know that the aggressive pricing by AMD is actually hurting the company a lot because though they are selling lot of packs, they couldn't get much profit out of it. And if they increase pricing even by little amounts, they will be into Intel's pricing zone and that would mean their sales will decrease dramatically.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, triple channel DDR3 is useless compared to dual channel

ANd u can get DDR3 2GB KITs @ 7k nowadays.

Well, Nehalem proccs shud hit India by December middie.

And by January, it's prices shud fall, infact u can get rebates at that moment, new year offers u see.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

If you want Gaming then Dual Core is the way to go for the next one year. Otherwise, you can get a Quad Core and overclock it. Intel beats AMD hands down at gaming. So I seriously recommend Intel here.

And Intel Core2Duo would not be obsoleted for a long time, because Corei7 Dual Cores won't come for another year. So you only get Core2 Dual cores till then.

Don't buy anything till christmas price cuts by intel.

I suggest you invest in a basic rig now. Get a P31 based motherboard for 2.5K if you want a cheap OC. Else get Biostar iTower P45 which is the best OC board.

For CPU, I strongly recommend overclocking, because that would go a long way into making the PC better at gaming.

You might want to invest 2K for a strong air cooler. It would be worth it, since long gaming hours put a lot of stress on the CPU.

Don't be afraid to go till 3.5GHz. 4GHz is easy on C2D.

If you go for Quad Core, I suggest you give Core2Quad Q8200 a shot. Its priced at 9K and reviews put it as one heck of an overclocker. Perhaps you can make 3.5GHz with it. It would be really VFM. This would be a future proof option, and if you get a GPU like HD4850X2, this may make a lot of sense since that GPU would become more strong in 2009 with improved CrossFireX drivers and all games would then be Quad Core Optimised. Also, Quad Core means more threads, so your non gaming tasks and multitasking would get a boost.

For dual core, get E8200 or E8400. Both are really VFM at around 7.5K. OC them to 4GHz. Its easily done even on P31 thanks to Penryn's high scalability. But for 5GHz, you may need P45.

2+2 Dual Channel DDR2 1066MHz RAM is what I recommend for such a rig.

HD4870 would be an awesome GPU, but I also suggest you to take a look at HD4850X2 if it comes at 20K, where it would be the best Graphics Card ever in your budget.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

^^Some awesome advice

But u r here with 2 choice:

1. wait and save a 'bit' more for Nehalem(best option)
2. Or get desibond's config


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 21, 2008)

*www.ncix.com/go-amd-seeforyourself


The intel and Amd bio shock comparison (price wise). Is it true.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

A 3GHz X4 9850BE Even beat QX9770 in gaming I once saw in reviews


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Remember that that event is really really rare. Never EVER trust stuff like that to be true in all cases.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Nov 21, 2008)

Guys, Please clearly answer for my question.

Which system will be supreme in gaming, multi tasking, audio video conversions and is easy to upgrade?
a) 35k Intel System
b) 35k Amd System

Please dont say like if you add 10k more this will be best like that. Tell me around this budget.

Note:
System means CPU alone.

Thanks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, simple answer.

Option A) Intel SYSTEM


----------

